# A Big Golf Sale



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

The golf store I deal with here in St Thomas ON is having a 6 day Inventory Clearance sale which started today, March 6. I helped set up the sale and also worked the floor today.
My bargain from the sale was a Like New set of Cobra Forged CB irons with DG Sensicore shafts. These irons are mint, I bet they have not seen 50 balls in total. Bonus is they are already bent 3* upright, which is the lie I play. $500 Canadian
Vokey Spin Mills, brand new were $99 Cnd. Titleist/TaylorMade/Nike/Etonic Hats $12.95
Etonic G Sok golf shoes $59
Nike Golf shoes $59
2006 Cobra Speed Drivers, new $199
2006 Hi Bores were $199 and the list goes on and on!
Here are some photos I took of the floor. Excuse the poor quality, the light is terrible for photography so I had to doctor the photos.
The doors opened at 9AM and by 2PM close to 800 people had gone through the doors. At 4PM there was another big crowd come in so I would imagine the first day attendance would be over 1000 customers!


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Are they on-line? Will they ship out of province?

Del


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

65nlovenit said:


> Are they on-line? Will they ship out of province?
> 
> Del



They are online, however they do not list clubs online. You can contact them to see what is in stock in the store. They also run an Ebay store.
However the sale items are not available online
Do a search, you will find Fore Golfers Only.
Yes they ship out of province and out of Canada to USA too. Your exspense of course.


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

NICE! and those pictures got me wanting to go golf shopping again.


----------

